# Is it now possible to convert HDMI to component?



## Dan Schneider

Ok, this is a weird one, and I know I should just buy a new TV, but I like this one.

I have an Onkyo Tx-sr805 and a Sony PS3 and want to be able to use the 7.1 surround capabilities of the BluRay player in the PS3. Problem is, 7.1 will only be transmitted via HDMI from the PS3. If I connect it via HDMI, my TV does not support HDMI and I lose video. It also does not support DVI. 

But.....I've found several HDMI to DVI converters and then DVI to Component cables and converters. Does anyone know if these will now work for me? I asked a similiar question a while back and was told there was nothing currently available. Anyone know if you put the two together what happens? I'm thinking 1)HDMI to DVI converter 2) connected to a DVI to Component cable...?

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## eugovector

...and I take it the PS3 will not output on HDMI and Component at the same time?

Just look for an HDMI to component converter. They're out there.

http://www.hdtvsupply.com/c-hdmi-compvga.html


----------



## Mike P.

I did a search and found this:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/HDMI-to-Componen...4257522QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

Feedback from the 14 people who bought it is all positive. It might be worth $15 to find out before spending a couple of hundred dollars on a conversion box.


----------



## eugovector

Sorry, it's not as easy as a cable:

_This is a specific use cable, used for devices that are capable of outputting a HDMI analogue signal so you can use it on a component devices. This is a cable only NOT a converter. so make sure you understand this before ordering._


----------



## Mike P.

I totally missed that.:duh: Glad you caught it! I've never heard of HDMI analogue before.


----------



## brandonnash

I may be thinking incorrectly (about 99% sure that I am), but isn't an hdmi cable still just a low level electrical signal? Does it break up the video and audio into separate streams in the cable itself then back into one connector at the end just to be decoded at the end unit? Would it not be possible to just break up the signals into component and not use the end connector? 

Or is it just one wire running through the HDMI carrying a single signal that's broke up in the unit (receiver, tv, etc. )?


----------



## eugovector

Totally different types of signals. HDMI is digital 1 and 0s, component is analog.


----------



## Dan Schneider

As usual the advice here is well worth the price of admission. Thanks for steering me away from the cable only or adapter combo route. Digital to analog requires a converter. I'm just not sure it's worth $200 or $300 bucks for no increase in quality. I'm wondering why I shelled out (and installed in the wall) for a 7.1 setup if it will only truly work through HDMI.

Why won't 7.1 work with optical or digital component audio outputs? Certainly there is enough head room on the cables compared to HDMI? 

Anybody want to buy a 65" 400lb monstrosity of a paperweight?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## eugovector

You're right, there certainly is enough bandwidth, but both digital co-ax and optical don't offer content protection, which is the real reason we have to use HDMI.

As for why you installed 7.1 in the wall, it's because 5.1 can still be matrixed to 7.1, and a TrueHD compatible AVR costs less now than ripping up your walls later.


----------

